# AccuScribe Pro - compass, offset marker, scribe...



## wooddon

Had it for a year,l love it.


----------



## teenagewoodworker

that looks cool. it is like a regular compass on steroids! thanks for the post.


----------



## StanCurtis

I use mine for marking carvings to get the features even. Set it on the bench with pencil raised to appropriate level and mark the other sides. Works much better that my home-made hole board.


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks for the review


----------

